
Ask HN: Asana Alternatives? - spiderjako22
Looking for something that doesn&#x27;t overcome you with so much frustration that you lean against the closed door of your office and silently scream
======
brentsch
I've been using Notion ([https://www.notion.so/](https://www.notion.so/)) for
Kanban-style boards for a few months. After using Trello, Asana, and Jira,
it's the only one that does basically what I want it to without spending hours
on setup (Jira) or sheer annoyance (Asana). It won't be perfect for everyone,
but for me Notion's task management is good enough and actually a pleasure to
use so far.

~~~
spiderjako22
I've been reading a ton about Notion - it really seems like the people's champ
- may give it a try

~~~
jonpalmisc
Notion is great. It gives you so much flexibility to really mold the software
into what you need, I would highly recommend it. As freelancer I use it as a
Jira replacement but I also have personal to-do lists, etc. in Notion and it’s
nice having them all in one place.

------
billconan
I'd like to hear your frustration. I hate that it can't assign multiple people
to a task

~~~
spiderjako22
Nothing special - just working at a temperature of 32C* while waiting for an
Asana task to load from external links just drives me bonkers.

------
tuesday20
I’m using ClickUp and happy with it

